#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  新增獸裝製作扮演者勳章 (2008年2月)

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=3]2008 年 2 月 27 日 勳章種類新增異動如下*

*新增*以下勳章種類


*廢除*以下勳章

----------

